# Better option than dcon d4 10?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I am thinking about trying a new sub. Budget is cheaper the better but don't want junk. Seen some decent videos of the dcon10. I need smallest box possible so probably sealed. Has to do beter than or equal to my jbl power 1024. 

I am just looking around till I find out if my GTi is coming home and if it's busted or not. 

Sealed box 1 cube or less. 500-800 watts rme.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I have the same question! I really like the reviews I've seen of these subs, but supposedly better ported. I guess 0.9 ft3 is optimal sealed. Only thing is, you could run an ID10 at 0.5 ft3 and it might be just as good. Still waiting on other opinions, but the price is really good.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

price is really good. that is what caught my eye. I would rather smaller box but 1 cube is not big either. 

I just dont have $200 to spend on one...as this is a want and not a need. lol.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Mike, not to thread jack, but do u have a good amp repair guy local? One of my 4 channels just went into protect mode and i've troubleshot the best I could to no evail.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Better? Dayton Reference.

SSA = generic motors, parabolic BL... And given that the Dcon is the entry-level one that isn't even anything special for Xmax or power handling, the Dayton can easily match it.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Just gotta be careful with spider sag .................LOL, I had too!!!!!!!!

Seriously though......I have an extra G5 10" only need half a cube sealed 1.3 ported (thats what I just built for my center console It needs a new VC... I think, I havent really looked at it but the replacements can be bough online (whatever config you want....d4 or s4) for around $70 Thats the cool thing about them. You can swap out the cone/vc/etc (all one piece) if there is ever an issue or you want to change the VC configuration.....its a piece of cake!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> Just gotta be careful with spider sag .................LOL, I had too!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though......I have an extra G5 10" only need half a cube sealed 1.3 ported (thats what I just built for my center console It needs a new VC... I think, I havent really looked at it but the replacements can be bough online (whatever config you want....d4 or s4) for around $70 Thats the cool thing about them. You can swap out the cone/vc/etc (all one piece) if there is ever an issue or you want to change the VC configuration.....its a piece of cake!


You know I want a G5. Soon as this other mess is figured out.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

well. I might buy another Dayton HO. its on sale ..had one before. I didnt get around to running it but it takes a tiny box.

is the Titanic III better than the HO ? 

I see a sub for sale now. anyone way a Boston 10.5lf ?

 10 INCH SUBWOOFERS | Parts-Express.com


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

The HO and HF are very nice woofers, especially for the price.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I almost pulled the trigger on the HO but I need to see if I can make what I have work.. I am sure I can just have to make a proper box for it . I know its good enough.


----------



## Streetbeat Customz (Mar 19, 2011)

Check out the Incriminator Audio Lethal Injections!


----------

